# Max Contraction Bodybuilding System divX rip (documentary)



## MyK (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone heard of it?

I'm downloading it now!

http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/544147/Max_Contraction_Bodybuilding_System_divX_rip


----------



## KEFE (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you finish downloadin it yet?what is it?


----------



## MyK (Feb 24, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Did you finish downloadin it yet?what is it?


 42.6%

I dunno!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2006)

_I bet it is porn_


----------



## MyK (Feb 24, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I bet it is porn_



we should make a pools table!


----------



## MyK (Feb 25, 2006)

ok this is what it is

http://www.maxcontraction.com/videos.htm

I just got home from the gym, Im gonna shower get something to eat and watch it!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2006)

_Dont forget to tell us later how the rest of your day is going to be like. _


----------



## MyK (Feb 25, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Dont forget to tell us later how the rest of your day is going to be like. _



Im going to a funeral to make a scene and pick up chicks!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Gordo (Feb 26, 2006)

Max contraction training sounds a lot like Isometric contraction/exercise.


----------

